# Bobbi Brown interview UK help



## glam8babe (Feb 16, 2014)

I passed the telephone stage of the Bobbi Brown interview last week so will be hearing from the area manager soon to have the face-to-face interview within the next 2-3 weeks... I have looked on google and haven't really found much so I would love to get some advice/tips on what to expect in a Bobbi Brown interview (UK especially)... what should i wear? can i wear natural false lashes with my neutral makeup? what will they ask me, will i have to do a makeover??


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 17, 2014)

anyone???


----------

